# Attended Owners "Update" at KBC



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2018)

So we attended the Owners "Update" at KBC today. They started out at $10.95 per Point and that the minimum buy was 11,000 Points. They also said that Club Select Club Combination was no longer offered as Apollo found it not to be profitable. 

After they became certain that we had no interest at that price Point or that minimum number of Points they "found a previous offer in the Computer that had never been revoked" which included Club Select Club Combination. We don't remember ever receiving the "offer." 

So the offer now was 8,500 (number needed to get to Platinum with Club Select/Club Combination) Points and at a price per Point less than what we paid 3.5 years ago when we first joined. Also our secondary account (2500 Points) would become part of our regular Account. We had paid zero for the 2500 Points not even the transfer fees. As most DRI Owners know it is hard to do anything with 2500 Points except maybe every other year. So we now own 18,500 Points with 32,000 possible Points through Club Select/Club Combination so we are Platinum. Adding what we bought (8500) and the free secondary market Points (2500) that are now part of our regular Hawaiian Account (11,000) the price Point worked out to $2.75 per Point. The price Point for just the 8500 was $3.56.

One of the Benefits of Platinum is a 14 Month Booking Window for Hawaii and a 11 Month Booking Window for all other Collections - a 1 month jump.


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 8, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> One of the Benefits of Platinum is a 14 Month Booking Window for Hawaii and a 11 Month Booking Window for all other Collections - a 1 month jump.



Was it made clear to you that this benefit is limited to developer inventory?

"To accommodate this new benefit, Developer Inventory which is not in trust for the Collections, is being utilized at certain Diamond managed resorts. The Developer makes no guarantees regarding the amount, location or type of Developer Inventory available through this benefit. Access to Developer Inventory is subject to change without notice and is in the sole discretion of the Developer. For a list of Developer Inventory currently available to Platinum members for advance booking, please visit the Member Area / My Reservations / Simple Search."


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2018)

Even if it is a limited Inventory it is an opportunity. As is the unlimited upgrade possibility. Upgraded Inventory may or may not be available but it is an opportunity. Plus remember over half the Points that got us to Platinum is from Club Select/Club Combination. Points that I do not have to make use of and Points on which I do not pay MF's.


----------



## youppi (Aug 8, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> One of the Benefits of Platinum is a 14 Month Booking Window for Hawaii and a 11 Month Booking Window for all other Collections - a 1 month jump.


It's 14 Month Booking Window for Hawaii Collection and not necessarily Hawaii resorts. 
There is more chance that they will give you access at 14 months to a non Hawaii resort from the Hawaii Collection like Polo Tower in LV than any Hawaii resorts (KBC or P@P) because they can rent Hawaii weeks for big bucks.


----------



## raco1l (Aug 31, 2018)

They always have that old "Look what I found!" offer in your file. It's never an update, always a sales pitch. All of my aunt's points were purchased between $3.15-$3.45 after they started around $10.00. I'm thankful she got rid of it all through Transitions. You probably bought her points. I wish you the best with them.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2018)

8500 points @ $3.56 per point ==$30,260.00


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 1, 2018)

We know everybody says only buy resell- save the money. But it is an individual choice. We wanted the 13+ month access to Hawaii. We want quick and easy access to Mexico, Europe, etc. We have used our original account to travel to Europe, Mexico, and have used Club Select/Club Combination. We like the upgrades, etc. We have talked to so many people that bought DRI on the Secondary Market and then discovered how limiting that can be. So individual choice. Resell may not bring you what you wanted or thought you were getting.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 2, 2018)

In my view Diamond has made resale points useless. They cannot be used with any exchange company and they can't even be used at all Diamond-managed locations. None of the other major developers go to this extreme. However, these restriction don't mean one should buy developer points. They mean one should look at resale points in any other system. Wyndham, Worldmark, Bluegreen, Marriott, and others all offer much better value in their resale points.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 2, 2018)

DanZale2000 said:


> In my view Diamond has made resale points useless. They cannot be used with any exchange company ...


I'm not sure that is correct.  

If you have points in the Club, those can only be used with Interval, via your Club account.  But if you have points that are not in the Club, you should be able to make and use a reservation in accordance with those points, and then deposit the week you have reserved with any exchange company that will accept the reservation.  There are a number of Diamond Resorts that are affiliated with both II and RCI, for the very reason that there are non-Club owners who deposit their weeks with RCI.  San Francisco Exchange also accepts Diamond resort exchanges, and regularly puts people in Diamond resorts in Hawaii.

You need to know the reservation and use rules for whatever the trust is in which you own those points.  If the trust rules do not limit where you can deposit an exchange then you should be able to deposit it wherever you like.  If the ownership is not in the Club, then Club rules don't apply. 

The procedure should be to make the reservation that you want to make, Then contact an exchange company to verify they will accept your reservation as a deposit.  If the exchange company accepts your deposit, they will contact the resort to verify the reservation in your name and will honor your deposit with the exchange company.  If all of that checks out, you should be good to go.  

Is there any out there who has experience using non-Club points for exchanges?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 2, 2018)

If you buy resell DRI Points they can be used through RCI or II. I know DRI formally belongs to II but I made my first Booking at Point at Poipu through RCI. Now if you exchange through RCI or II into a DRI Resort even though you used DRI Points you will be treated as a non-DRI Member ie resort fees.

The big negative factor with resell DRI Points is that you can only Book directly into DRI Resorts that belong to your Home Collection. To Book into a DRI Resort in another Collection you would have to go through one of the trade companies.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 3, 2018)

A big problem with DRI points is that the MF's are so high. DRI generously pays themselves for managing each collection, which is added to what the collection has to pay to the HOA of each resort in the collection. I prefer to buy resale DRI deeded weeks. You don't get the flexibility of points, but you can exchange the weeks through RCI or II, or even DRI's own exchange program, Destination Xchange, which can get you into any DRI managed resort in the world. Deeded weeks are easier to resell and easier to give back to DRI.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 3, 2018)

DanZale2000 said:


> In my view Diamond has made resale points useless. They cannot be used with any exchange company and they can't even be used at all Diamond-managed locations. None of the other major developers go to this extreme. However, these restriction don't mean one should buy developer points. They mean one should look at resale points in any other system. Wyndham, Worldmark, Bluegreen, Marriott, and others all offer much better value in their resale points.



Also, compared to Diamond, the other systems have LOWER maintenance fees! Theirs were high when we went on our tour.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 3, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you have points in the Club, those can only be used with Interval, via your Club account.  But if you have points that are not in the Club, you should be able to make and use a reservation in accordance with those points, and then deposit the week you have reserved with any exchange company that will accept the reservation.  There are a number of Diamond Resorts that are affiliated with both II and RCI, for the very reason that there are non-Club owners who deposit their weeks with RCI.  San Francisco Exchange also accepts Diamond resort exchanges, and regularly puts people in Diamond resorts in Hawaii.
> 
> You need to know the reservation and use rules for whatever the trust is in which you own those points.  If the trust rules do not limit where you can deposit an exchange then you should be able to deposit it wherever you like.  If the ownership is not in the Club, then Club rules don't apply.
> 
> ...




There are people in the Facebook groups who have resale points and report they cannot be used for II exchanges. It is II who is refusing. When one opens an individual II account (or if one already has an account and want add an interval), II will contact Diamond to verify that you own the timeshare. At that point Diamond will not allow II it add that interval to the II account. And so II will not accept the confirmed reservation for deposit. 

For some reason Diamond is willing to let Monarch points and I think Embarc points exchange. They also permit European points to be exchanged. But not US, Calif or Hawaii. 

One of the smaller exchange companies gets around this by accepting the confirmed reservation for deposit, and when that unit is exchanged, asking the Diamond member to put the exchanger's name on the reservation as a guest. But such a procedure has some reliability problems, and I've not seen any reports of its use.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 3, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I know DRI formally belongs to II but I made my first Booking at Point at Poipu through RCI.



Was this done using resale points?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 3, 2018)

No. WM Points. I just mentioned it to show that DRI will accept RCI trades.


----------



## youppi (Sep 3, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> No. WM Points. I just mentioned it to show that DRI will accept RCI trades.


Before 2002, Sunterra was affiliated with RCI. So, many deeded weeks are still deposited in RCI.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2018)

There are several DRI manage resorts that trade both with RCI & II.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 3, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I just mentioned it to show that DRI will accept RCI trades.



I think that's Dan's point. DRI can exchange within any exchange company. But they *choose *not to allow exchanging of resale points in the US and Hawaii Collections.


----------

